# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch Mai Châu - Hòa Bình

## haolt.niemtinvn.com

*- Thời gian:* 2 Ngày 1 Đêm

*- Khởi hành:* Hàng tuần

*- Giá tour:* Call

*- Phương tiện*: Ô tô

*- Điện thoại:* (08) 39 897 562

*- Ngoài giờ liên hệ:* 0976 046 046

*HÀ NỘI - MAI CHÂU - HÒA BÌNH*


*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Hoà Bình - Mai Châu (Ăn trưa, tối)*

Buổi Sáng: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên Công ty du lịch Đất Việt đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn và khởi hành đi Hoà Bình. Quý khách thăm bản dân tộc Dao, tìm hiểu đời sống thường nhật và phong tục tập quán của người dân.

Buổi trưa - chiều: Ăn trưa. Chiều: Xe đưa Quý khách đi Mai Châu. Đến Mai Châu, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

Buổi tối: Ăn tối, thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sắc của người dân miền núi: Cơm lam, cá nướng lá nếp, ….
Tối tham gia chương trình văn nghệ, đốt lửa trại hoặc cùng nhẩy múa bên những cô gái Thái, nghỉ đêm tại nhà sàn.

*Ngày 02: Mai Châu - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

Buổi sáng: Ăn sáng, Quý khách đi bộ tham quan bản Lác, bản Pom Coọng, trò chuyện và tìm hiểu đời sống của người dân mến khách nơi đây. Đi chợ mua sắm hàng thổ cẩm, những giỏ cây Phong Lan...

Xe đưa quý khách về Hà Nội. Trên đường về ăn trưa tại thị xã Hòa Bình.

Buổi Chiều: Xe đưa Quý khách về Hà Nội. Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.

----------


## lehniemtin

Lên Hòa Bình ăn lợn mán, đi thác Thăng Thiên chơi!!!

----------


## yeuhanoi

Tớ lên Hòa Bình mấy lần rồi. Tớ rất thích điểm du lịch này, phong cảnh đẹp, không khí trong lành mà lại có cảm giác rất yên bình. Tớ thấy nếu ai muốn đến những nơi yên tĩnh thì nên đến Hòa Bình, đảm bảo đến 1 lần không quên!

----------


## hoahongxanh

Thịt lợn mán ở đó ngón lắm hả? Bạn thưởng thức chưa?

----------


## haolt.niemtinvn.com

Đặc sản đặc trưng của dân tộc Hòa Bình, mình thấy ăn ngon. Hi, nếu có dịp bạn thưởng thức rồi nhận xét xem thế nào.

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Hic bạn mình đang rủ lên MC chơi nhưng mà đang bận ôn thi quá chưa đi được
hi vọng cuối năm có thể tổ chức đc chuyến đi MC

----------


## thiennhan

toàn lợn lởm thôi lấy đâu ra lơn mán các bác bị lừa hết rồi  :Smile:

----------


## yeuhanoi

bác ăn chưa mà biết bị lừa thế, e chưa ăn nên xin kinh nghiệm bác để nếu có lên Hòa Bình còn không bị lừa  :Big Grin:

----------


## kimnana

nhớ thời gian đi mai châu..thực sự rất vui và người dân vô cùng mên khách..:X

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Bọn bạn mình cũng đang định đi Mc nhưng chưa biết thế nào :d
Chắc phải gửi cái bản này cho nó ^^

----------


## showluo

Cơm lam là đặc sản ở MC đó ^^
Trong bài thơ tây tiến của QD cũng đã nhắc là " Mai Châu mùa em thơm nếp xôi" mà :X

----------

